# Shrimp Lamaise



## cookergs41 (Mar 30, 2004)

Looking for the recipe for lamaise or La Maise sauce often
served over chilled shrimp or lobster? I have checked the index of over 35
cookbooks with no success. Thanks.


----------



## onehsancare (Mar 31, 2004)

1. Lamaise is a mayonnaise-based sauce. (Maybe like thousand island?)
2. A cookbook which probably contains a recipe is "Everybody Eats Well in Belgium Cookbook", by Ruth Van Waerebeek-Gonzalez, et al
ISBN: 1563054116
3. (I don't have it.) There are new and used copies available at Amazon and bookfinder.

Good luck! Please post when you find it.


----------

